# Songs that get you horny!



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrZZfaDp02o]INXS - Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNIQVYGXbM]Rick James - Give It To Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 12, 2014)

I hear this one makes NovaSteve horny...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJysQxMnPKE]KC & The Sunshine Band - I'm your boogie man HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM]Divinyls - I Touch Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7RRLC5slLo]KC and the Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnNIoNUZig]Foreigner - Urgent (1981) - Original Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyhMgXmR3w4#aid=P9S0K13Ti2I].38 Special- Hold on Loosely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEfSamRnA-c]GOLDEN EARRING ? TWILIGHT ZONE [RATED R] (HD Full Album Version) ? gMiXx'D ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zPXsY0Nsd0#aid=P5aiHpMpbeA][Lyrics+Vietsub] Blah Blah Blah (Official HD) - Ke ft. 3OH!3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0FT-5JLCAY]The Folk Implosion - Natural One (High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2014)

I think it's getting hot in here.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/tKWCQ4DhTjs]Melissa Etheridge - Bring Me Some Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm horny all the time, I don't need a song to implement the mood.....only a female...


----------



## namvet (Apr 17, 2014)

Me So Horny !!!  ​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEEWE7gcPw0]Full Metal Jacket (1987) - Me So Horny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 22, 2014)

"The Stripper"

"Love Potion #9"

"Itzy Bitzy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"

Anyway, a silly topic.

Men are always horny.

Women, well...................................


----------



## indiajo (Jun 1, 2014)

There can be only one....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nHpnhu8Ds]Brigitte Bardot -Je t'aime..moi non plus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 21, 2014)

Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 21, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I'm horny all the time, I don't need a song to implement the mood.....only a female...




Amen 


Pinky


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Closer
NIN


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad Co

Feel Like Makin Love


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> I think it's getting hot in here.....
> 
> Melissa Etheridge - Bring Me Some Water - YouTube


I love that song!

That lesbo can really bring it!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Rihanna
S&M


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's getting hot in here.....
> ...




lol


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtfHk2hSlqA



Definitely a "hot" tune.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Berlin
Take My Breath Away..


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

U2

With or Without You


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AUm_xaE9A




Mmmmmhmmmm


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

Great thread Billo!

[ame=http://youtu.be/1Uw5exafdD0]Nickelback - Figured You Out ( Live at Sturgis 2006 ) 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico (Jul 22, 2014)

Bahahaha!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPXVGQnJm0w]Apocalypse Now - smell of napalm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## derk (Jul 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SvvJbxl4Vmk]The Rolling Stones - Rain Fall Down - OFFICIAL PROMO (EXPLICIT) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fs1zTBbQcSc]ZZ Top - I Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6VOa9IZ86Ak]Frank Zappa - Crew Slut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qwIrXOtZyvQ]Frank Zappa - Muffin Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AqNG8DW-Ohg]Steve Perry Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' Live 1986 with Journey - YouTube[/ame]

This version of Lovin touchin squeezin


[ame=http://youtu.be/wvCwyJj584M]Steve Perry - Can't Stop - YouTube[/ame]

Steve Perry ~ Can't Stop


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Frank Zappa - Muffin Man - YouTube



Lol!  Frank Zappa?  Ewww.    He really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

I think just about any song from LZ.  My oh my, they have some really sexy songs, and it's not just the lyrics, it's just the way the songs make you feel and the sexy beat.  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyhu2ysqKGk]Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VH6kF8jlwA]Led Zeppelin - Custard Pie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

And this one too!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0]Kings Of Leon - Sex on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmmmm, is he singing about his car or his woman?  Lol!  Your guess is as good as mine!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNR44I3YLbk]Led Zeppelin - Trampled Under Foot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

I love her unique and beautiful sounding voice.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uJ61jgFCMM]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I love her unique and beautiful sounding voice.
> 
> Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube


Man, do I love the shit out of that song!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

I know a lot of the guys will hate this one because it's Dave Matthews, but I don't care.  I love this song, and it makes me super horny!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2E1lX1geY]Dave Matthews Band-Crash Into Me[Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

namvet said:


> Me So Horny !!!  ​
> Full Metal Jacket (1987) - Me So Horny - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN3P_ttCffk]2 Life Crew - Me so horny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

How about Fiona Apple?  She sure has an interesting sexy sound.  I kind of like her.    She's a bad, bad girl.  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM]Fiona Apple - Sleep To Dream - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI]Fiona Apple - Criminal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

How about Rob Thomas and Matchbox 20 , kind of umm whats the word I'm lookin for?

[ame=http://youtu.be/s35xbYTynbk]Matchbox 20 - Mad Season - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ZiN_NqT-Us]Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 27, 2014)

These might be cheating a bit, given the videos. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> These might be cheating a bit, given the videos. lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdaKwt5cHEk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf6jNeCQv2k



Cheater!  Two can play at that game!   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 27, 2014)

Not so much the lyrics as the tone and notes this song reaches.  Holy cow...sends tremors down my neck to my spine when I hear it (gives me shivers just thinking about it). Now see...if I could find a man to suck a trail down from behind my ear to my neck AND reach those notes.....I would be in heaven. 


[ame=http://youtu.be/egBGfIW6CRM]Journey - Something To Hide - YouTube[/ame]

Something To Hide ~ Journey


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

I always thought that was really cute and kind of sexy too.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 27, 2014)

"Kneight Riduz Wuz Here" by Kneight Riduz and Krayzie Bone


Oh my God... *THIS* song...

This really makes me think of ritual sex... sexual invocation... sexual sacrifice... and romantic sex with the one you Love...

Along with death, murder, demons, and the Apocalypse 

It is demonically, criminally, and romantically orgasmic...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's another one that probably fits into the "cheating" category.


----------



## derk (Jul 28, 2014)

I wrote this for a friend
[ame=http://youtu.be/lc7Ke9Org9U]Loreena McKennitt - The Mummer's Dance - YouTube[/ame]


* Praises To The Night*

    Days falling nearing our calling.
    Nights rising finding us praising.
    Moons bathing us with light.
    Giving our spirits gifts of right.

    Lights adorn this mantled place.
    Flickers chase days shadows away.
    Ready us this place we stand,
    In middle between the sky and
    Sand.

    We seek mystery gathered here.
    Give us force to command.
    Let us be earths elements again.
    Free we are and one as all.
    To the night let our spirits call.

    Reasons given voice to chant.
    All must speak as one again.
    Leading our rhythms into the
    Night. We send our motions
    Off with the fire light.

    Join with me our hands to grasp.
    Forming with natures spirit
    A fleshed clasp. Worn are we by
    Evenings dance, as glistening
    Charms under the moons
    Romance.​


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrdZNNG4S8g



THIS is your sexy song?    Are you in the right thread Sarge?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrdZNNG4S8g
> ...



What? We can't post *ironically* "sexy" songs? 

Damn!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, you can post anything you want anywhere you want.    I grant you permission.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you can post anything you want anywhere you want.   *I grant you permission.*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned, you can post anything you want anywhere you want.   *I grant you permission.*



Awww, that's really cute, but not making me horny.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn.






Better?* 

_* Note: Real life posters may be less sexy than images provided online.  _


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It takes more than just a pretty face (and body) to please me!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Not only is this song sexy, but it's also pretty cool too!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot6pSrKT1oc]EUROPA - Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 1, 2014)

_*Songs that get you horny!   *_


Mary Had A Little Lamb


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> _*Songs that get you horny!   *_
> 
> 
> Mary Had A Little Lamb



Ever wonder just how, *exactly*, it wound up with a fleece "white as snow?"


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 1, 2014)

Joan Osborne ~ Son of a Preacher Man


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 1, 2014)

Joan Osborne ~ Right Hand Man


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YlcY_enzwmI]April Wine - I Like To Rock Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuoXkMZvD5Q]AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long [Lyrics In Description] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh Janet, you dirty girl!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tS3RPRcLik]Janet Jackson - So Excited (Dirty Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 1, 2014)

Olivia Newton John...........

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_9E-iSuQI]Olivia Newton-John - A Little More Love (1978) hq - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

speaking about Jackson's and sexy

[ame=http://youtu.be/LJ7qXHjxj_0]Michael Jackson - Give In To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

How about some sexy 80s songs?  Chaka Khan had some pretty hot songs.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvPZo52X5vo]Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

And Marvin Gaye too.  Let's get it on sugar!  Lol!    I think he might have been from the 70s though, not sure. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag]Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

This one is, meh, kind of sexy I guess, but I like it anyway.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_dYLTHsPA]Shannon - Let The Music Play (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw]Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Story behind this song was that all the young girls were wearing Frankie Says Relax shirts back in the 1980s, and of course all you have to do is listen to the lyrics and you will see why it was so controversial.    Kind of funny!  Dumb parents.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kNvcxwJVs4]Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGdWA93e-Ls]James Taylor - Handy Man [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u77VPHULZf8]Nickelback - Figured you out (Lyrics, HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHSYXt1iEpE]Chris Isaak - Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing (Uncensored Official Video) HQ HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 2, 2014)

________________________Rihanna- "We Found love"

Sex with a fateful partner... losin' my mind... 

Flying through the cosmos... shapeshifting from a ball of light into various forms, and then from a dragon into a goddess... flying towards the center of a galaxy and into a black hole... appearing in some megalithic ruins on Earth... destroying demons and angels with Athena and Lilith... visions of the future... dancing with Lilith and Iblis on a doomsday machine in the sky as bursts of colorful light and elemental energy shoot out, destroying everything...  salvation of humanity through Athena and Michael... the destruction of masses of humans by Iblis and Lilith... bringing about an Apocalypse...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgV7RG9Qgvk]Keith Urban - Raining On Sunday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2014)

The song, "Tiptoe through the tulips" always gives me a chubby...  Just saying.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

If I'd been there, I would have ripped off that leather and licked the sweat off his body.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEzSuFShgYc]Elvis Presley - Trying To Get To You (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHndvlbB2oM]Elvis Presley baby what you want me to do 68 comeback special mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> The song, "Tiptoe through the tulips" always gives me a chubby...  Just saying.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

This song is too sexy for the regular music threads, but to me, it's hilarious.  

"Give it to me baby like boom, boom, boom."    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e82VE8UtW8A]Rihanna - Rude Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This song is too sexy for the regular music threads, but to me, it's hilarious.
> 
> "Give it to me baby like boom, boom, boom."
> 
> Rihanna - Rude Boy - YouTube



And how do you feel about "disco sticks?"


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This song is too sexy for the regular music threads, but to me, it's hilarious.
> ...



How do I feel about them?  

Giuchi, giuchi, ya-ya da-da!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76USgII5KCM]It's Gettin' Hot In Here, Take Off Your Sunday Clothes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb25R1yd1lc



  But these songs are not very sexy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
> ...



That depends *entirely* upon your latent level of maturity.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> But these songs are not very sexy.


This one is!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > But these songs are not very sexy.
> ...



  Wicked.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They were the last concert I ever went to.

Nirvana was the opening act.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Chili Peppers and Nirvana?  Lucky you!    That must have been a really great show!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was.  It was at the LA Sports Arena and every gang in South Central and East LA must of been there.  It was a little strange at first, because everybody was wearing their "colors".  And here me and my buddy come in, a stoner from Dana Point and a white, Irish Catholic from Long Beach, but the crowd really rocked!

It was a lot better than when I saw Black Sabbath.  I must of counted a half dozen fights before the band even took the stage.  Then, half way through, these guys come up and dump these 3 drunk ass dudes in the seats right in front of us.  Two of them were comatose and didn't move the whole time.  But the one in front of me, just had to keep getting up and doing his little Ozzie impression. And every time he did it, he fell over backwards right into me.  I finally had enough of that shit, so the next time he did it, I reacted as though we were in a mosche pit and just sent him flying!  Somebody actually had to grab his ankle, or he would've gone over the rail.


----------

